
Why I dropped static-site generators in favor of WordPress - type0
https://ctrl.blog/entry/static-to-wordpress
======
StormTr00perz
I totally get the appeal of using static-site generators, I just don't
understand why anyone would want to use it for a blog. As a programmer I use
tools that are very complex; however, for those tools, there is no simpler
alternative. When it comes to things that are outside of my work, I try to
keep things as simple as possible, because the simpler it is the less I have
to worry about it and the less sleep I loose at night over it.

------
desiredpersona
You wont need post scheduling because nobody will bother to read your blog if
you keep up that attitude! Problem solved

